# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  classify australian (scottish descent)

## lynxbythetv

what are these types that exist among the anglo-celts. 

nathan hindmarsh, rugby player. 

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

Steroidal Celts.

----------


## lynxbythetv

> Steroidal Celts.


anything else ?

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## MOESAN

"Celts" are diverse and this type (itself a 'mix' at first sight, but we have here no true view on the skull), doesn't seem uncommon among the British people, is rather "Atlantic" than marquedly "Celt", and is common enough too in SW France, mixed with others.

----------


## Carlos

I also see some vascon

----------


## MOESAN

Because SW France people have a lot of common ancestors with Basques: old Atlantic stratum = 'mediter' subtype plus HG's accretions, rather 'capellid'-like than 'cromagnid'-like in a lot of cases, to simplify (a bit abusively)

----------


## lynxbythetv

> "Celts" are diverse and this type (itself a 'mix' at first sight, but we have here no true view on the skull), doesn't seem uncommon among the British people, is rather "Atlantic" than marquedly "Celt", and is common enough too in SW France, mixed with others.


interesting. so what makes it atlantic ?

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## lynxbythetv

> I also see some vascon


kind of although that old guy has a huge honker.

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## lynxbythetv

> Because SW France people have a lot of common ancestors with Basques: old Atlantic stratum = 'mediter' subtype plus HG's accretions, rather 'capellid'-like than 'cromagnid'-like in a lot of cases, to simplify (a bit abusively)


what are the female haplogroups of female basques ?

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

https://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/...tico-de-Europa

A study confirms the importance of the Cantabrian cornice lineages in the genetic map of Europe

. The study conducted by Dr. Sergio Cardoso Martín confirms the importance of the H1 and V lineages, and also proposes to consider the J1c, U5b and T2b lineages as genetic markers of such an important demographic milestone in the evolutionary history of European human populations.

The most frequent haplogroup in the samples of the Basque Country and Navarra proved to be the H, and more specifically the subhaplogroup H1. In these two populations, the high frequency of the J1c lineage also stood out, and particularly, in the case of northern Navarra, the U5b and T2b lineages also showed notable frequencies. In the valley of Pas, however, the highest frequency corresponded to haplogroup V.

Genetic markers of European recolonization


The study has confirmed the importance of the H1 and V lineages - the most abundant in the sample of analyzed individuals - as genetic markers of postglacial recolonization from the shelters of southwest Europe. Likewise, the study data show that the subhaplogroups T2b, J1c and U5b constitute 'well-preserved paleolithic maternal lineages' up to the present and with relevant frequencies in the area of ​​the Franco-Cantabrian refuge, which is why their inclusion in future dedicated studies is suggested to the search for genetic traces of the postglacial repopulation of Europe and to the evaluation of the impact of this demographic fact on the modeling of the genetic heritage of contemporary European populations.

----------


## lynxbythetv

> https://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/...tico-de-Europa
> 
> A study confirms the importance of the Cantabrian cornice lineages in the genetic map of Europe
> 
> . The study conducted by Dr. Sergio Cardoso Martín confirms the importance of the H1 and V lineages, and also proposes to consider the J1c, U5b and T2b lineages as genetic markers of such an important demographic milestone in the evolutionary history of European human populations.
> 
> The most frequent haplogroup in the samples of the Basque Country and Navarra proved to be the H, and more specifically the subhaplogroup H1. In these two populations, the high frequency of the J1c lineage also stood out, and particularly, in the case of northern Navarra, the U5b and T2b lineages also showed notable frequencies. In the valley of Pas, however, the highest frequency corresponded to haplogroup V.
> 
> Genetic markers of European recolonization
> ...


ok interesting. so the female line of the basques is J1. sorry i dont understand completely what im looking at or if the mentioned lineages have long since gone extinct. i was under the impression prior to the R1B influx into spain the men were all G and E. 

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

> ok interesting. so the female line of the basques is J1. sorry i dont understand completely what im looking at or if the mentioned lineages have long since gone extinct. i was under the impression prior to the R1B influx into spain the men were all G and E. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


https://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/...tico-de-Europa

Here are the names addresses e.t.c. You can contact them and submit your complaints.

----------


## MOESAN

Salut! I think Carlos answered your question.

----------


## MOESAN

> kind of although that old guy has a huge honker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


his nose is not huge in any way. just is the bridge under glabella a bit high; its sinuous line is surely the mark of a crossing between two types (or, more funnily the result of a clash with a fist on the higher part)

----------


## MOESAN

> interesting. so what makes it atlantic ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


'atlantic' is a vague mean of types converging rather towards middle to high stature, dark features (but often enough light eyes < W-HG's?), dolichocephaly with middle to long faces: mix of diverse types inherited of the crossings between diverse western HG's and diverse Neolithic and post-Neolithic 'mediter' subtypes. These crossings gave this results along the central to northern Atlantic coasts but not only, the fusion began maybe around the Megalithic periods, and were confirmed by Atlantic Bronze?
the naming could replace the famous 'atlanto-mediter' one, type which never was described the same way by different old anthropologists, what shows it relative unstability and its blurry definition, the name covering a relative heterogeneity.
ATW it's not a true type, 'type' being for me an idealised construction of statistically dominant external (phenotypic) traits in a pop, traits inherited from common enough homozygoties.

----------


## Duarte

> 'atlantic' is a vague mean of types converging rather towards middle to high stature, dark features (but often enough light eyes < W-HG's?), dolichocephaly with middle to long faces: mix of diverse types inherited of the crossings between diverse western HG's and diverse Neolithic and post-Neolithic 'mediter' subtypes. These crossings gave this results along the central to northern Atlantic coasts but not only, the fusion began maybe around the Megalithic periods, and were confirmed by Atlantic Bronze?
> the naming could replace the famous 'atlanto-mediter' one, type which never was described the same way by different old anthropologists, what shows it relative unstability and its blurry definition, the name covering a relative heterogeneity.
> ATW it's not a true type, 'type' being for me an idealised construction of statistically dominant external (phenotypic) traits in a pop, traits inherited from common enough homozygoties.


Hello MOESAN. Greetings. I liked the classification that Angela gave to the Australian-Scottish: A Steroidal Celt. You are a master of phenotypic anthropometry. How would you classify-me. Today I'm off duty and I took these pictures now. I think I'm a mix of Neanderthal and gorilla, considering that there are so many hairs that I need to trim those that are on the upper chest, just below the neck, so that they don't come out of the collar when I'm wearing a button-down shirt. I am often forced to wear a white T-shirt under the button-down shirt to hide the excess hair, which is not very pleasant in the summer of a tropical country like Brazil. LOL.  :Grin: 
PS: I am 1.82m tall and weigh 90kg, just for additional clarification.

----------


## lynxbythetv

> https://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/...tico-de-Europa
> 
> Here are the names addresses e.t.c. You can contact them and submit your complaints.


haha ok.

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## lynxbythetv

> 'atlantic' is a vague mean of types converging rather towards middle to high stature, dark features (but often enough light eyes < W-HG's?), dolichocephaly with middle to long faces: mix of diverse types inherited of the crossings between diverse western HG's and diverse Neolithic and post-Neolithic 'mediter' subtypes. These crossings gave this results along the central to northern Atlantic coasts but not only, the fusion began maybe around the Megalithic periods, and were confirmed by Atlantic Bronze?
> the naming could replace the famous 'atlanto-mediter' one, type which never was described the same way by different old anthropologists, what shows it relative unstability and its blurry definition, the name covering a relative heterogeneity.
> ATW it's not a true type, 'type' being for me an idealised construction of statistically dominant external (phenotypic) traits in a pop, traits inherited from common enough homozygoties.


ok i see what your saying. i sort of thought in regards the british the other admixture was J2 and it comes from steppe and not whg or any of the prior lineages. so no J1, G or E.

am i wrong ?

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

Well, this sample in MTA is cataloged as Carthaginian, anachronistic but it is understood.

----------


## Carlos

https://www.ull.es/portal/noticias/2018/una-investigacion-que-firma-la-ull-y-que-usa-adn-antiguo-en-marruecos-desvela-detalles-
sobre-la-prehistoria-del-norte-de-africa


Rosa Fregel signer of the article
*Archivado en:*Bioquímica, Microbiología, Biología Celular y Genética, Ciencia ULL, Destacado, Facultad de Ciencias, Investigación, Portada ULL
_(Here is the name of the signatory of the article, it will be easy for you to find your phone or addresses where to write your urgent claims)_

Research that signs the ULL and that uses ancient DNA in Morocco reveals details about the prehistory of North Africa

Overall, these results imply that the early stages of the Neolithic transition in North Africa were developed from local populations that adopted technological innovations from neighboring areas. However, the later Neolithic development was due to migrations of agricultural populations of European origin. This study has great implications in the prehistory of North Africa, since, traditionally, it had been assumed that the European influence in this region came from the Roman and barbarian invasions. The results obtained from ancient Moroccan DNA completely change this vision, retracting the arrival of the first European populations in North Africa to the Neolithic period.

----------


## MOESAN

> ok i see what your saying. i sort of thought in regards the british the other admixture was J2 and it comes from steppe and not whg or any of the prior lineages. so no J1, G or E.
> 
> am i wrong ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


Are you not confusing mt nd Y haplogroups (maternal> <paternal) here?

----------


## calf

Yamnaya indo European 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

